# Workbench Drawers



## cfellows (May 2, 2012)

My wife had been after me to build some slide out shelves under the kitchen cabinets since we moved into our house almost 3 years ago. Of course, this job was a good ways down an already formidable sized honey-do-list but about a month ago, I finally got around to doing it. I ordered some nice, full-extension, 100 lb capacity drawer sides from Amazon and built and installed the 8 drawers in about 3 or 4 days. Unfortunately, the little woman didn't like them because the industrial strength drawer slides were too hard to operate. So I replaced the slides with some cheap euro-style slides which were probably half the weight-bearing capacity but they were also considerable easier to slide in and out. The miss's was delighted.

So, now I had a bunch of full-extension, industrial strength drawer slides that I wasn't keen on returning, so I decided some new drawers for my shop would be in order. My workbench had big, open spaces on each side of a tool chest I had installed in the middle, so, after some planning, some wood purchases, and some building, here's the result:












As you might have guessed, the new drawers are the ones that haven't yet developed a nice, dark patina from greasy hands...

Still have a few drawer slides left over, so I'm looking for places where I can put some more drawers.

Chuck


----------



## Stan (May 2, 2012)

They look great and I can't understand why anyone installs drawers without full extension drawer slides. When I had our kitchen cabinets replaced with custom cabinets, the cabinet maker was aghast that I wanted, and would pay the few extra dollars for full extension slides on all the drawers.


----------



## kustomkb (May 2, 2012)

That's a sturdy looking bench Chuck. Can never have too many drawers. Are the bottom drawers on casters?

When I built the Mrs' her kitchen cabinets I also got my self a few extra slides. Now to find the time to build the bench...


----------



## mklotz (May 2, 2012)

So, Chuck, tell us how you sabotaged the original slides so that your wife would find them hard to operate.   Slick way to get some new slides for your shop and simultaneously get praise for a completed honey-do.


----------



## Noitoen (May 2, 2012)

You can use a pair to make an extension work surface under a bench (without drawers).


----------



## Mosey (May 2, 2012)

May is workbench drawer of the month contest. Here is my entry...
Full extension slides ( Accuride) should be easier for her than cheapo's? What happened?


----------



## steamer (May 2, 2012)

Yup did the draw slide thing on the bench....but not on the kitchen cabinets....my wife was afraid the then 2 year old kids would slam their fingers in them too easy!  so just wood on wood......I suppose I'll replace those sooner or later.

Dave


----------



## cfellows (May 2, 2012)

KustomKB  said:
			
		

> That's a sturdy looking bench Chuck. Can never have too many drawers. Are the bottom drawers on casters?
> 
> When I built the Mrs' her kitchen cabinets I also got my self a few extra slides. Now to find the time to build the bench...



Thanks! I built that workbench back in 1988 as an "intermediate" until I could build something nicer.  Well, I've never gotten around to replacing it and don't see any need to now. It ain't pretty but it's still as solid as the day I built it. 

The drawers are on casters that are recessed into the drawer bottoms. I built that little tool chest in the middle back in about 1983. It's made of particle board and was really cheap to make, but it turned out to be a perfect, all around size for keeping hand tools such as screwdrivers, pliers, files, chisels, etc. I was going to rebuild it when I added these new drawers but decided there was no need to retire it yet. I've gotten kind of attached to it.



			
				mklotz  said:
			
		

> So, Chuck, tell us how you sabotaged the original slides so that your wife would find them hard to operate.   Slick way to get some new slides for your shop and simultaneously get praise for a completed honey-do.



The Accuride slides weren't that difficult to operate, just a little stiff, although I may have made the installation just a little too snug :  They do seem to work better under my workbench...



			
				Mosey  said:
			
		

> May is workbench drawer of the month contest. Here is my entry...
> Full extension slides ( Accuride) should be easier for her than cheapo's? What happened?



Nice drawers, Mosey. I never liked making drawers, but now that I've done a few (dozens?) it seems to be getting easier. One thing I've learned is that you have to use flat, uniform lumber. These drawers were made from clear yellow pine, strong with no twists or bends. They did vary a tiny bit in width, so I ran both sides through my table saw to get them all the same width.

Chuck


----------



## MarioM (May 2, 2012)

Be sure you put some type of stop to drawers.........I once opening one full of tools went out to far and........bang...off it went to the floor and.....+#*&%!......at least it did not hit my foot.

Mario


----------



## Mosey (May 3, 2012)

Accuride full-extension guides have built-in stops. I use Baltic Birch plywood, which is entirely solid plies, so no voids, and is flat.


----------



## cfellows (May 3, 2012)

Mosey  said:
			
		

> Accuride full-extension guides have built-in stops. I use Baltic Birch plywood, which is entirely solid plies, so no voids, and is flat.



Yes, these have stops to keep them from falling out. They also have rubber grippers to keep the drawer shut, not that I completely understand why that's even necessary. I guess they also keep the drawer from banging if you shut it too hard.

Baltic birch does make good drawer sides and I've used it a lot in the past. 

As a matter of interest, I did a quick count last night and have 89 drawers in my shop and I built everyone of them!

Chuck


----------



## Ken I (May 3, 2012)

As far as "workbench of the month" goes, I'm not showing mine as its an example of how not to do it (and I was so proud of it to start with).

My bottom shelves and drawers are 50mm clear of the floor - this gap has become the home of several ravenous shop monsters - every time I drop something they grab it.

The gap is too small to fish or sweep under but plenty large enough for all sorts of things - and the bench it too heavy to move without removing all the machinery and drawers.

Fishing with a magnet turns into a "recover last years swarf" exercise and doesn't help with brass, plastic etc. which of course doubles the probability of the gap getting it.

Design it closed off, open or removable for access - A'La Chuck's drawers which close it off and can be rolled clear.

Ken


----------



## dgjessing (May 3, 2012)

cfellows  said:
			
		

> As a matter of interest, I did a quick count last night and have 89 drawers in my shop and I built everyone of them!
> 
> Chuck



Only 31 here :'( (not counting several plastic and metal parts bin kinda things...). You can't have too many drawers


----------



## steamer (May 6, 2012)

24 not including the roll around....( I didn't make those drawers)

All 100 pound full extension 24" slides.....except the 8 short drawers which are just waxed wood.

Dave


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jun 22, 2012)

I have never made drawers. but one can not have too many I have two work benches with 5 drawers each 1/2 the bench . the other half door with one shelf a couple of roll around. I have been able to scounge some nice drawer units and reface them . That works well. 
Tin


----------

